# Seagull M177S



## miroman (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi all,

well, if nobody wants to show his m177s, I'll have to 

To break the pattern, lets start with a wrist-shot:










Sea-Gull M177S is a very beautiful watch with excellent proportions. Even a close and detailed look can't find evidence of a bad finish, or material of lower quality.










The influence from JL is visible, but this is a common dress style, where the "copyright" is forbidden word. Very nice shaped hands fit the batons. All the fonts are so well chosen, that their composition is more than excellent. And the little escape from strict gray is a color blob - the blue seconds hand. I'd prefer it red (as normal for a Chinese watch), but blue is more official and is fine too.










The case is well combined proportion of of matte and polished components. Of course, there's a tiny and modes, but absolutely obligatory 'china made'. Unusual for a dress watch the pips behind the batons and the hands are lumed. I can't shot a night pictures, so I'll have to imagine it 










The back is transparent and proudly lets us see the beautifully patterned fully in-house automatic movement ST1612-3, which also can be hand-wound and has a hack function (as mentioned in other theme, hack is not so exact working, but who cares  ). Some movements are reported to be little louder than normal, but maybe it's a bad batch, and mine is not of it. The rotor moves smooth and quiet,










Another details, not missed, are signed crown and good genuine leather strap with signed buckle.










Certainly m177s has an excellent design - simple and classic. Unlike some manufacturers Seagull didn't make the mistake of trying to be too different. And if we add the price ~ 75 GBP, it's absolutely hit. I'll never say that a watch from such brand and with such look will cost so little. I hope You like it and I'll be glad if I contributed a little bit about it.

Once again, thank You for time spent.

Best regards, Miro.


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

Wow! That's very nice indeed. Reminiscent of some of the Grand Seiko dress watches.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Yeap, those are nice, cheap and good mechanical dress watches!


----------



## .olli. (Jan 20, 2012)

Well, I'll show you mine now that you've showed me yours


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

.olli. said:


> Well, I'll show you mine now that you've showed me yours


What's that thin blue thing you have on yours?? :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Aid1987 (Mar 9, 2012)

I really like the look of that! I'm new to the forum (as you can see from my post count), but I've noticed that a lot of watches have blue hands, why is this? Is it purely cosmetic?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Aid1987 said:


> I really like the look of that! I'm new to the forum (as you can see from my post count), but I've noticed that a lot of watches have blue hands, why is this? Is it purely cosmetic?


In part, I think yes. But it also has to do with visibility. For example, this one...










...has a big, flat sapphire crystal with AR coating inside and outside. Still, at certain angles, the sun will reflect on it and make the dial invisible. But because the hands are metallic blue, the Sun will also reflect on those and you are able to see them sticking out of all the reflections on the crystal. You can always see them, no matter the angle. I didn't get the point of blue metallic hands until I had this one.

It's not the case with the Seagull, it's just the second hand that is blue. In that case it has to do only with aesthetics, I think...

Oh, and welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## Aid1987 (Mar 9, 2012)

Oh ok, I only seem to remember seeing blue hands on white/pale dials which is what made me question it but it makes sense for darker dials now I think about it.

Thanks for the welcome, I feel I'm going to be spending a unhealthy amount of time on here! :lol:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Oh yeah, no rest for the wicked! And it's not only an unhealthy amount of time you'll be spending too... run while you can!!


----------



## Aid1987 (Mar 9, 2012)

I've made a nice long "wish list" of watches already!


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2012)

Did I read right that the Seagull is hand wind? I thought it was an auto. These are pretty affordable dress watches I would have given one a go if I knew it was hand wind as I am not really into autos.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

robert75 said:


> Did I read right that the Seagull is hand wind? I thought it was an auto. These are pretty affordable dress watches I would have given one a go if I knew it was hand wind as I am not really into autos.


You didn't... it's an auto but can be winded by hand. Some basic auto Seikos for example can't be wind by hand, I think that's why the OP mentioned that. It's a very important detail, at least to me! That's why I ended up getting a Citizen NY040 instead of the Seiko SKX007.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2012)

I guessed that might be the case. Likewise its an important detail to me. If push comes to shove and I get an auto I would prefer one that can be wound by hand. Seagull is becoming more and more tempting I do prefer the black to the silver dial though. By the way, having lume on a dress watch isnt so strange I have a charmex one with lume on the hands.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

It's really a beautiful watch and I bet it's really good too!

What's the black one reference? I tried to google it but I can't find it...

BTW, I've been looking into dressy watches also, although I probably won't be buying one soon (putting a shirt on is as dressy as I go anyway...). Anyway, take a look at Alpha and Orient day/date. I think they are really nice too.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2012)

You can find the black on on a certain website that begins with the letter "e" I have seen a few photos of both the black and silver dial so think I will go for the black one to be a bit different. I have my eye on the Seagul military one also. Its hand wind, display back so everything I am looking for.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Took me a while to figure out what site was that... probably so obvious that my mind was refusing to accept it as a valid candidate :lol: :lol:

Here it is:










I actually like the silver one better, the metallic silver gives it another breath of life...


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2012)

Yep thats what I thought but the silver one was a bit too common. Like their ones with a round dial as well. Think their straps look a bit cheap though but I have not read any poor reviews of Seagull watches.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

robert75 said:


> Yep thats what I thought but the silver one was a bit too common. Like their ones with a round dial as well. Think their straps look a bit cheap though but I have not read any poor reviews of Seagull watches.


Ah, straps... can't remember a single watch on strap that I haven't replace as soon as it arrives! Sometimes I even wished they sold them without it for a little bit less money because I always end up ordering a watch and going straight to that German strap site to get a strap. The last watch I bought came not with one, but two straps. Even so, I'm still waiting for a Rios I've ordered for that watch, it's going to look so fine on it.. :wub: :lol:


----------



## Tony1951 (Dec 23, 2011)

I've got one of these and it is very nice indeed. It arrived about four weeks ago and it is performing very well. For some reason, the first few days it seemed to be keeping time within a couple of seconds a day and now it has settled into a rock steady -9 seconds. It could be that I was hand winding it in those early days as I had injured my foot and wasn't as active as normal. Maybe it has isochronism and its rate is affected by the degree of tension in the mainspring. Anyway - its a lovely watch and I enjoy mine a lot. It seems impeccably clean inside looking with a x10 loupe, but I'm not going to open it until it requires a service.

One excellent thing for you people over about fifty years old is that it has a very clear dial and is super easy to read. For those of us who need reading glasses that becomes an issue which some watches fail badly.

EDIT:

re the strap. I asked for the brown one, which looks quite good, but it felt a little stiff and hard. Maybe I've got used to it or maybe it has softened, but I'm not bothered by it now. It has a nice signed buckle, which I thought a nice touch. I bought it off a guy called trusthonestman on the auction site and it arrived from HK in ten days. One nice touch was that it seemed to have been posted in the UK with a south coast postal address so there was no nonsense about paying extra duty and such. They don't seem so bothered about sticking on VAT from HK, but that is not the case with imports from the USA in my experience.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2012)

Tony1951 said:


> I've got one of these and it is very nice indeed. It arrived about four weeks ago and it is performing very well. For some reason, the first few days it seemed to be keeping time within a couple of seconds a day and now it has settled into a rock steady -9 seconds. It could be that I was hand winding it in those early days as I had injured my foot and wasn't as active as normal. Maybe it has isochronism and its rate is affected by the degree of tension in the mainspring. Anyway - its a lovely watch and I enjoy mine a lot. It seems impeccably clean inside looking with a x10 loupe, but I'm not going to open it until it requires a service.
> 
> One excellent thing for you people over about fifty years old is that it has a very clear dial and is super easy to read. For those of us who need reading glasses that becomes an issue which some watches fail badly.
> 
> ...


Tony thanks for the info one minor point though. The second hand looks a little thin and flimsy. Is that the case or is it pretty solid?


----------



## Tony1951 (Dec 23, 2011)

> Tony thanks for the info one minor point though. The second hand looks a little thin and flimsy. Is that the case or is it pretty solid?


Well the second hand is finely made, but it looks totally reliable. I should think that if you took it off you'd need to be careful how you handled it, but that is often the case with centre second hands. I don't think it is particularly finer than others I have, but it is long, which may give the impression of fragility. It looks really elegant in my view.

The watch feels very solid and well made. I have no issues at all with it other than the strap feeling a bit stiff when new. I expect it will give me good service, and I know from other threads that the guy who sold it to me (trusthonestman) will stand by his product. Some people have complained that the auto winder is noisy. You can hear it if you try to hear it. I don't find that a problem. There is a thread on a different forum where a bloke was complaining furiously about the watch making a noise like a babies rattle (auto winder issue). It was returned and refunded by the same supplier. It got a bit public and nasty when the buyer expressed his annoyance on the open forum and the seller responded by asking why he hadn't just contacted him to resolve the problem rather than slagging him off on the forum. It was all sorted out and the buyer was refunded. I felt that the buyer was one of these irascible types that sends bad feedback on the auction site at the drop of a hat rather than giving the seller a chance to sort out a problem - you know the sort - the seller has a 99.9999% feedback profile and some **** gives a negative because the post from China took longer than he thought it ought to. I've actually seen that kind of reaction - probably we all have.

EDIT:

I don't know why the forum has removed the word 'p r a t' and put in **** as if I'd used the really bad 'C' word. I didn't - honestly!


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2012)

I know what you mean regarding odd ball buyers so its good to hear your positive comments about this seller as he seems to be one of the few selling Seagull watches at the moment. Personally I quite like a watch that "Ticks" Probably part of the reason why I prefer mechanical watches. The Seagull pilots watch is on my list but I think I will get one of their dress watches first. Just in 2 minds about this one or the one that looks like the Christopher ward C5.


----------

